# ExpandBar erweitern mit zusätzlichen Buttons



## kekskennzeichen (23. Okt 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne für meine RCP Anwendung ein paar ExpandBars verwenden, jedoch reicht dafür wohl die ExpandBar aus der SWT Bibliothek nicht. Ich möchte sie nämlich mit Buttons in der ExpandLeiste erweitern.
Bestimmt gibt es sowas in den Bibliotheken für die RCP Entwicklung, die Frage ist nur wo.
Gesehen hab ich sowas nämlich schonmal.
Vielleicht kann mir ja irgendwer nen Tipp geben??

Gruß
Keks


----------



## Wildcard (23. Okt 2008)

Zusätzlich kenne ich noch ExpandableComposite, Section (beide aus Eclipse Forms) und die Nebula Widgets.
http://www.eclipse.org/nebula/

Vielleicht ist es mit einem davon möglich.


----------



## kekskennzeichen (23. Okt 2008)

Nein das bringt mich auch nicht wirklich weiter, bei dem Pom Editor von Maven sieht man sowas, vielleicht weiß ja wer wie die Widgets heißen??


----------



## Wildcard (23. Okt 2008)

In die View Klicken und ALT+Shift+F1 drücken, dann siehst du von welcher Klasse das kommt. Wenn du die Sourcen installiert hast, kannst du damit rausfinden welches Widget verwendet wird.


----------



## kekskennzeichen (24. Okt 2008)

So ich hab mich nun auf die ExpandableComposite eingestellt. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage wie krieg ich da nen Menu mit bei. Die Methode setMenu(Menu menu) ergibt irgendwie garnix. Nen Beispiel im netz find ich auch irgendwie nicht dafür?

Hat damit vielleicht irgendwer Erfahrung???


----------



## Wildcard (24. Okt 2008)

Das ist doch nur ein PopupMenu  ???:L


----------



## kekskennzeichen (24. Okt 2008)

PopUpMenu???

Ich erklär mal kurz was ich gern haben will.

Ein Expandable Composite in welchem irgendeine Liste bzw. ein Tree mit Checkboxen vor den Einträgen. Diese ganze Ding soll man halt mit dem Expand Button auf- bzw. zuklappen können.
Bis hierher ist das ja ganz easy aber ich möchte gerne in der ExpandLeiste welche ja immer zu sehen ist, zusätzliche Buttons für Alle auswählen bzw. Keinen auswählen. 

Die Frage ist nun ob das überhaupt machbar ist damit, oder ob ich mir dafür was komplet eigenes schreiben muß?


----------



## Wildcard (24. Okt 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In die View Klicken und ALT+Shift+F1 drücken, dann siehst du von welcher Klasse das kommt. Wenn du die Sourcen installiert hast, kannst du damit rausfinden welches Widget verwendet wird.


Ich kenne kein solches Beispiel, also orientier dich am dir bekannten.


----------

